

Ikea: Experience the power of a bookbook - preek
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MOXQo7nURs0

======
preek
Myself being an Apple user, I find this a rather intesting way of leveraging
existing marketing methodologies in a completely different context.

Happy hacking, Ikea!

